# New Solo Piano Album released



## CGR (Nov 28, 2018)

Very happy to announce my new solo piano album, available to purchase and stream on the following platforms:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/themes-dreams/1444775423?ign-mpt=uo%3D4 (https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/themes-dreams/1444775423?ign-mpt=uo=4)


https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mApoUgAuERVT2ehUvgJlvHvpsjAH-iQvU




I didn't seem to be able to include a graphic other than the front cover, so here are the 'liner notes':


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 28, 2018)

Congrats. I think we have some similar sensibilities.


----------



## CGR (Nov 28, 2018)

Ashermusic said:


> Congrats. I think we have some similar sensibilities.


Cheers Jay!


----------



## ratherbirds (Nov 28, 2018)

VGP3 ?


----------



## CGR (Nov 29, 2018)

ratherbirds said:


> VGP3 ?


I can hear the similarities but no.


----------



## Rob (Nov 29, 2018)

I like the music, Craig, not so much this particular piano timbre... it has a bright, nasal quality in the middle register that I don't like too much.


----------



## CGR (Nov 29, 2018)

Rob said:


> I like the music, Craig, not so much this particular piano timbre... it has a bright, nasal quality in the middle register that I don't like too much.


Thanks for taking the time to listen Rob.


----------



## CGR (Nov 29, 2018)

Just compared my original 24bit/48kHz masters to the tracks on the streaming services and their compression has imparted a harshness to the sound unfortunately. May consider a physical (CD) release in the future, or a least a high resolution download option.


----------



## Rob (Nov 29, 2018)

CGR said:


> Just compared my original 24bit/48kHz masters to the tracks on the streaming services and their compression has imparted a harshness to the sound unfortunately. May consider a physical (CD) release in the future, or a least a high resolution download option.


That could explain the color I didn't like in the piano...


----------



## CGR (Nov 29, 2018)

Rob said:


> That could explain the color I didn't like in the piano...


Yeah, it doesn't take much for the audio compression to tip the sound into harsh territory. I have a collection of production music tracks with a publisher and some of the audio previews on their website sound quite harsh and grating (particularly tracks with fast transient sounds & percussion). A downside of the technology I'm afraid.


----------



## CGR (Dec 6, 2018)

An update: I'm pleased to announce my piano album 'Themes & Dreams' is now available to purchase and stream on Bandcamp.

If you'd like to support independent distribution, you can find my album here:
http://craiggerardrichards.bandcamp.com/album/themes-dreams

Exclusively to Bandcamp, there is a *free Bonus Track* available when purchasing the album 

Thanks for listening.


----------

